# Do snails crawl out of tank?



## CTM (Jul 22, 2011)

I am upgrading my tank lighting to a 48" T5 lightstrip and was wondering once I take my hoods off and install the fixture would my snail crawl out or would it stay under the waterline?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Some snails will crawl out, but never very far. Most don't even make it over the top lip of the tank before they turn around and head back to water.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

That would depend on the snails. I have mystery snails I have to keep their tank covered as I have picked them up off the floor several times. The have even crawled out and laid their eggs on the outside of hob filters.

Its always best with mystery snails to keep the tank covered and if you want to breed them keep your water at least an inch below the rim as they lay their out of the water, but need to keep moisture on them.


----------

